
The Technology Cliff: How Time Off From Programming Affects Your Chops - rwalling
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2008/05/15/technology-cliff-how-time-off-from-programming-affects-your-chops/
======
truebosko
Ugh, I know the feeling. I haven't had much chance to really code something
interesting (apart from small, easy changes) in the past month and I can feel
a bit of it slipping. Not as bad as a 2 year hiatus but it sucks :/

------
timcederman
Doing a qualitative PhD for 4 years meant it felt like starting from zero
again :(

